# H tyranids W space wolves



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

I have 40 genestealers there a mix of the turtle shell genestealers and the new ones. I also have a 4th edition hive tyrant, 1 carnifex 20 hormagaunts, and 15 termigaunts. Im looking for almost any space wolves models I havent got a single one yet so im even still looking for the codex. If I dont have a tyranid model listed here that you like then let me know I might be able to come up with other models. This is my first time using this forum but I have traded on The tyranid hive many times if you would like to check out my trade threads so you know Im legit. Anyways thanks for looking . Michael


----------



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

came across 2 broodlords to add to the list of tyranid models for trade


----------

